# Die unsinnigsten Fähigkeiten...



## Genesis3011 (7. Juli 2009)

Hi an alle WoW-Gamer da draußen,

hier mal ein Meinungsumfrage in Sachen "Sinnlose Fähigkeiten".

Welche Fähigkeiten der jeweiligen Klassen sind eurer Meinung nach absolut überflüssig?

Ich für meinen Teil beziehe mich da definitv auf das "Auge von Kilrogg" meines Hexers.
Bitte nicht falsch verstehen, ich find die Klasse absolut der Hammer und frage mich immer noch warum ich nicht mit ihr angefangen habe, aber mal ganz ehrlich:

Was soll mir dieses Auge den bitteschön bringen? Glaubt Blizzard enrsthaft das vier meiner Mitspieler in einer Ini darauf warten, dass ich jedesmal um die nächste Ecke schaue, nur um zu sagen wie viele Mobs sowieso geich dwon gehen?

Oder soll ich jedesmal beim Questen halt machen und die eventuelle Gefahr ausspähen?
Wiederspricht irgendwie der Spielart der meisten Leute (mich eingeschlossen) die ich kenne: Rein, nieder knüppel und weiter.

Und was ist euere überflüssigste Fähigkeit? Oder habt ihr eine Idee wie man welche verbessern könnte?

Euer Genesis 3011


----------



## WithU (7. Juli 2009)

Ducken von Feral katze...mindert meine Aggro um 1,4k für 20 energie oO xD


----------



## Thebambam (7. Juli 2009)

Volksfähigkeit der Zwerge Schatz suchen...

Ab lvl 60 gibts meines Wissens fast keine Schatzkissten mehr ausser in den Inis. WOWLK sind ja gar keine Schatztruhen mehr auf zu finden.


----------



## Foobär (7. Juli 2009)

Genesis3011 schrieb:


> Wiederspricht irgendwie der Spielart der meisten Leute (mich eingeschlossen) die ich kenne: Rein, nieder ..


und sterben.

Wenn man als casual noob, ohne Questhelper und nicht dauernd super equiped unterwegs ist, will man evtl nicht in jedes Gebäude nur um einen Typ zu killen. Da kann man so auch schnell reinschaunen. Brauche ich nicht oft, aber ist  ganz lustig. Dafür nutze ich quasi nie "Höllenfeuer".


----------



## Cholan (7. Juli 2009)

Dazu muss man auch sagen, dass WoW trotz dem ganzen Raiden und PvP ein Rollenspiel ist - der Ursprung sind die alten Pen&Paper-Rollenspiele. Und der ganze Berg an Fähigkeiten macht einfach die Vielfalt eines solchen Rollenspiels aus, auch wenn sie vielleicht nicht immer sooo sinnvoll sind. Und nicht alle Fähigkeiten waren für's Raiden, PvP oder für Ini-Speedruns gedacht, sondern einfach auch dazu, dass das Questen und Rollenspielen vielfältig, abwechslungsreich und spaßig wird.


----------



## Hotgoblin (7. Juli 2009)

Also Auge der WIldnis ist net so sinnlos
weil man wahrscheinlich im BG gut sich erkudnen
kann und man dabei "under Stormwind,Silbermond" etc sehen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ducken ist mal das sinnlosteste überhaupt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fataly (7. Juli 2009)

das auge kann man in den bg´s ab und an nutzen, aber pve mässig halt schrott 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
greets


----------



## Schmiddel (7. Juli 2009)

Wie schon angesprochen beim Hunter Schatzsuche. Was leider auch beim Zwerg verschwunden ist, die +10 Wiederstand bei Frost (Rassenfahigkeit) ist mit Wotlk weg.  Bringt zwar nicht soooo viel, aber im eisigen Nordend sicherlich ein klitzekleiner Vorteil.


----------



## Manitu2007 (7. Juli 2009)

naja ob "Auge von Kilrogg" nun wirklich sinnlos ist oder nicht, darüber kann man sich streiten und Schatzsuche naja auch irgendwie quatsch da man eh wenn man umher läuft in der welt hier und da was findet. 

Da finde ich dass Höllenfeuer wirklich sinnlos, eine fähigkeit für den Selbstmord wenn man nicht aufpasst.

mfg


----------



## AmigaLink (7. Juli 2009)

Fernsicht und "Totem des Wachens" des Schamanen, sowie "Auge des Wildtieres" vom Jäger.


----------



## PewPew_oO (7. Juli 2009)

Eindeutig das Totem des Wachen vom Schamanen =)

In die Ferne sehen ist das eine, das andere, irgendwo stehen zu bleiben, kurz weg zu rennen und ein Totem hinterlassen... Quatsch


----------



## Ohrensammler (7. Juli 2009)

AmigaLink schrieb:


> Fernsicht und "Totem des Wachens" des Schamanen,



Stimmt ich spiele meinen Schami seit Classic  aber die beiden hab ich noch nie benützt (außer zum ausprobieren')


----------



## PewPew_oO (7. Juli 2009)

Manitu2007 schrieb:


> Da finde ich dass Höllenfeuer wirklich sinnlos, eine fähigkeit für den Selbstmord wenn man nicht aufpasst.
> mfg


 
In der Arena ist diese Fähigkeit im 2v2 gegen Magier-Schurke sehr gut, wenn man Hexer-Schamane spielt =)


----------



## Demus (7. Juli 2009)

Thebambam schrieb:


> Volksfähigkeit der Zwerge Schatz suchen...
> 
> Ab lvl 60 gibts meines Wissens fast keine Schatzkissten mehr ausser in den Inis. WOWLK sind ja gar keine Schatztruhen mehr auf zu finden.




Das Schatz suchen ist zumindest für Zwergen Schurken nützlich weil man damit die Kisten mit denen man sein Schloßknacken skillen kann auf der Karte angezeigt bekommt. Sobald man das aber ausgeskillt hat ist die Fähigkeit tatsächlich nutzlos weil, wie schon gesagt wurde, Blizz ja ziemlich faul war und es in Nordend meines wissens nach überhaupt keine Schatztruhen mehr gibt die man noch so finden kann.


----------



## Cotraxis (7. Juli 2009)

Bei meinem Schamanen ganz ehrlich gesagt die Fähigkeit Waffe des Frostbrands...

Als Verstärker werd ich die eh nie brauchen und hab sie ganze 80 LvL auch nicht gebraucht ^^


----------



## Tuminix (7. Juli 2009)

Manitu2007 schrieb:


> naja ob "Auge von Kilrogg" nun wirklich sinnlos ist oder nicht, darüber kann man sich streiten und Schatzsuche naja auch irgendwie quatsch da man eh wenn man umher läuft in der welt hier und da was findet.
> 
> Da finde ich dass Höllenfeuer wirklich sinnlos, eine fähigkeit für den Selbstmord wenn man nicht aufpasst.
> 
> mfg




Also der Selbstmord hat uns damals schon die eine oder andere Tür geöffnet.. Vor bzw. in der Tür den Suizid gestartet, und hinter der Tür wiederbelebt, und schwupps hieß es, Sesam öffne Dich.. :-)


----------



## InTheEnd (7. Juli 2009)

Die Fähigkeit des Druiden "Wildtiere Besänftigen" (oder so ähnlich), sennkt die Aggrorange von Wildtieren -.-


----------



## Rins (7. Juli 2009)

Wobei Fernsicht beim Hunter schon ganz nett ist wenn mans effektiv nutzt. Gerade im BG isses ganz nett wenn man mal z.B. in Arathi schaun will, wieviele Allies (oder auch Hordler^^) bei ner Flagge stehn und so Schwachpunkte rausfinden kann. Oder im Alterac als Deffer einmal quer über die Map schielen, ob da jemand aufm Weg zur Basis ist. So kann man dann Schurken oder Katzendudus früh ausfindig machen und dementsprechend Leute in die Türme schicken um nicht überrascht zu werden.

Klar, es gibt besseres, aber als kleines Gimmick schon ganz nett.


----------



## Buffer_Overrun (7. Juli 2009)

InTheEnd schrieb:


> Die Fähigkeit des Druiden "Wildtiere Besänftigen" (oder so ähnlich), sennkt die Aggrorange von Wildtieren -.-


... und Drachkin. Ich denke bei denen hat man das früher öfters verwendet, als bei Wildtieren.


----------



## Taknator (7. Juli 2009)

Cotraxis schrieb:


> Bei meinem Schamanen ganz ehrlich gesagt die Fähigkeit Waffe des Frostbrands...
> 
> Als Verstärker werd ich die eh nie brauchen und hab sie ganze 80 LvL auch nicht gebraucht ^^


 ist im pvp aber nicht schlecht oder gar ein muss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nexilein (7. Juli 2009)

Cholan schrieb:


> Dazu muss man auch sagen, dass WoW trotz dem ganzen Raiden und PvP ein Rollenspiel ist [...]



/sign

Schade das Fähigkeiten wie Schlossknacken, Fallen entschärfen, etc. mittlerweile so gut wie nichtmehr gebraucht werden. Zu BC Zeiten gab es ja wenigstens noch die Tür in den Zerschmetterten Hallen die einem den Umweg durch den Kanal erspart hat.


----------



## Nighttauren_Dun (7. Juli 2009)

Das Auge vom Hexer kann man wunderbar benutzen um Patchwork zu pullen wenn er zu weit hinten ist und man weitermachen will 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## the Huntress (7. Juli 2009)

AmigaLink schrieb:


> ...sowie "Auge des Wildtieres" vom Jäger.



War damals in MC brauchbar. :>


----------



## Alohajoe (7. Juli 2009)

Thebambam schrieb:


> Volksfähigkeit der Zwerge Schatz suchen...
> 
> Ab lvl 60 gibts meines Wissens fast keine Schatzkissten mehr ausser in den Inis. WOWLK sind ja gar keine Schatztruhen mehr auf zu finden.


Doch, in BC gibts auch Truhen, z.B. in Skettis auf den Bäumen der Arakkoa.


@topic: Fernsicht find ich auch ziemlich unnötig; bisher nur mal zum Testen benutzt und als nutzlos befunden^^

Und natürlich Klaue vom Druiden. Macht weniger Schaden als Zerfleischen, und kostet genauso viel Energie.
Wenn Zerfleischen geskillt ist, sogar mehr (Klaue: 40, Zerfleischen: 34)


----------



## Taknator (7. Juli 2009)

Alohajoe schrieb:


> Doch, in BC gibts auch Truhen, z.B. in Skettis auf den Bäumen der Arakkoa.
> 
> 
> @topic: Fernsicht find ich auch ziemlich unnötig; bisher nur mal zum Testen benutzt und als nutzlos befunden^^
> ...



zerfleischen hat man aber erst ab lvl 50^^


----------



## Zhiala (7. Juli 2009)

Ducken als Feral-Katze ist witzlos, wenn ich jemals zu viel Energie haben sollte mach ich was falsch^^

Totem des Wachens hab ich glaub ich auch noch nie gebraucht

Dieser bescheuerte Wirbelwind beim Krieger (bin seit lvl 10 eh deff^^)

Aber solche sachen gehören irgendwie zu einem Rollenspiel, bei DSA und AD&D gibts aiuch sinnfreie Zauber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alohajoe (7. Juli 2009)

Taknator schrieb:


> zerfleischen hat man aber erst ab lvl 50^^


Mag sein; dann ist es eben ab 50 sinnlos  =)

Andere Fähigkeiten, die man von Anfang an hat, werden doch auch immer stärker, und werden auch weiter benutzt. Außer Klaue^^


----------



## Camô (7. Juli 2009)

Nexilein schrieb:


> /sign
> 
> Schade das Fähigkeiten wie Schlossknacken, Fallen entschärfen, etc. mittlerweile so gut wie nichtmehr gebraucht werden. Zu BC Zeiten gab es ja wenigstens noch die Tür in den Zerschmetterten Hallen die einem den Umweg durch den Kanal erspart hat.


Kannst du mir sagen aus welchem Thread deine Signatur stammt? Will den zu gern lesen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berndl (7. Juli 2009)

Meiner Meinung nach ist der sinnloseste Spell 
Waffe des Steinbeißers oder so ähnlich
das is sogar während dem Leveln kaum nützlich


----------



## VaanFaneel (7. Juli 2009)

Beim Schami definitiv das Sentry Totem (Totem des Wachens)
Fernsicht hab ich damals in ZA öfter benutzt um zu sehen ob von hinten iwi einer dieser Trolle kommt, der immer über die Trommeln Verstärkung ruft.


----------



## Rabaz (7. Juli 2009)

Ok manches braucht man nicht aber es hängt auch vom level ab oder was man macht. Mitm Hexerauge haben wir in TdM zB. immer geguckt welche uns drin erwarten. 

Kein hoher caster benutzt "schießen" also seinen Zauberstab, aber beim twinken für kleinere chars so bis 16/17 sind die Dinger imba, machen genauso viel Schaden wie die Zauber die man da hat und man bleibt auf 100% mana.

Ich fand Schattenhaftigkeit von Elfen immer total witzlos, schön man sieht mich nicht aber was bringt das wenn ich nichmal den kleinen Zeh bewegen darf. In BGs wenn man was bewacht ist es vielleicht wieder ganz witzig, ka.

Aber ist doch OK so, stellt euch mal vor die 40 Knöppe auf eurem Bildschirm wären ALLE wichtig, das wäre doch die Hölle ^^.


----------



## WeRkO (7. Juli 2009)

Zhiala schrieb:


> Dieser bescheuerte Wirbelwind beim Krieger (bin seit lvl 10 eh deff^^)



Der Wirbel ist eine der Hauptattacken eines Furies, aber gut...


----------



## Figetftw! (7. Juli 2009)

Manitu2007 schrieb:


> Da finde ich dass Höllenfeuer wirklich sinnlos, eine fähigkeit für den Selbstmord wenn man nicht aufpasst.


Immerhin sparst du so reppkosten wenn ein tryabruch bei nem raid ansteht. Aderlass dann höllenfeuer sich selbst killn und zack haste keine repp kosten
überaus nützlich


----------



## Eifer (7. Juli 2009)

Vanish lol
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PP6NR5miRLI


----------



## Müllermilch (7. Juli 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Stimmt ich spiele meinen Schami seit Classic  aber die beiden hab ich noch nie benützt (außer zum ausprobieren')



Ich benutz Fernsicht immer im BG....in der Arena wars vor Proximo und Co. noch ganz nett!


----------



## Kief (7. Juli 2009)

Abfangen von Krieger -_-


----------



## Alohajoe (7. Juli 2009)

Rabaz schrieb:


> Aber ist doch OK so, stellt euch mal vor die 40 Knöppe auf eurem Bildschirm wären ALLE wichtig, das wäre doch die Hölle ^^.


Das wäre wenigstens mal anspruchsvolles Spielen statt Facerollen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WeRkO (7. Juli 2009)

Alohajoe schrieb:


> Das wäre wenigstens mal anspruchsvolles Spielen statt Facerollen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Naja, alle Spells auf Keybinds legen und man kann weiterrollen =)


----------



## Mr.Mojo (7. Juli 2009)

Vom Priester Gedankensicht is auch sinnlos.

Ist allerdings witzig wenn grad im Raid irgendein Boss erklärt wird, den man kennt, und man dann zu dem über-über-übernächsten Boss schauen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


mfg


----------



## Abrox (7. Juli 2009)

Kief schrieb:


> Abfangen von Krieger -_-



Würd ich nicht sagen. Im Stance-Dance kombiniert mit Anstürmen beim MS ist das sowas von genial.

Gedankensicht vom Priester steht bei mir an oberster Stelle. Lustig um horrende Entfernungen hinzulegen, aber sonst nirgends einsetzbar weder PvE noch PvP


----------



## secko (7. Juli 2009)

windstoß vom schami .... verinngert aggro hatt aber gobal cooldown ^^


----------



## WeRkO (7. Juli 2009)

secko schrieb:


> windstoß vom schami .... verinngert aggro hatt aber gobal cooldown ^^



Haben alle anderen Aggro Reduces auch (von passiven abgesehen).


----------



## wonder123 (7. Juli 2009)

naja als mage fällt mir jetzt keine besonders nie gebrauchte fähigkeit ein...allerdings finde ich dass die nützlichsten zauber überhaupt die portale sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und der tisch...^^


----------



## Chimaya (7. Juli 2009)

Hmm, also ich hab mal ein bisschen überlegt, aber zumindest beim Priester gibt es eigentlich keine Fähigkeit, bei der ich sagen würde, können sie genausogut wegstreichen.

Klar gibt es mehr und weniger benutzte Fähigkeiten.

Gedankenbesänftigung zB findet glaub ich nur noch in Naxx beim Instruktor Verwendung... aber sie findets. ^^
Gedankensicht war zu BC-Zeiten in der TdM ganz nützlich... mittlerweile ist es nur noch eine nette Spielerei während langer Bosserklärungen... aber es ist doch schließlich ein Spiel, also wer bin ich, dass ich Spielereien aus einem Spiel verbannen möchte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gedankenkontrolle nutze ich effektiv in zwei Situationen: Um mich lästiger Allies beim Sägewerk zu entledigen oder um Drek'Thar immer in Bewegung zu halten. Aber immerhin nutze ich sie da. (Ach, und besagten Instruktor in Naxx natürlich nicht zu vergessen.)

Untote fesseln ist glaube ich momentan der einzige Spell den ich so wirklich gar nicht nutze... aber vielleicht... irgendwann... wird Blizzard eventuell wieder einen Schwierigkeitsgrad einführen, der CC nötig macht... und vielleicht... wenn ich ganz viel Glück habe... wird sich eventuell eine Gruppe finden, die das Gruppenspiel noch nicht verlernt hat (hau aufs schweinchen keine Steinchen... und so) und sollte ich dann noch spielen und sollten wir eine Instanz betreten, die mit Untoten aufwartet, ja DANN...!!!

Von daher... nein, ich möchte keine meiner Fähigkeiten missen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß, Chima


----------



## Chimaya (7. Juli 2009)

> Vom Priester Gedankensicht is auch sinnlos.
> 
> Ist allerdings witzig wenn grad im Raid irgendein Boss erklärt wird, den man kennt, und man dann zu dem über-über-übernächsten Boss schauen kann jester.gif




Verdammt, da war jemand schneller. ^^


----------



## NetzaFetza (7. Juli 2009)

Ich Liebe das Auge von Kilrogg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Mit Glyphe ist es einfach ein geiler Explorzauber und es dient zum Zeitvertreib. 
Auserdem. Bevor das LvLn vereinfacht wurde hatte ich das Auge immer benutzt um zu gucken, ob in der höhle der Besagte Questmob/ das Questitem ist.


----------



## smorXel (7. Juli 2009)

Magie stärken und Magie schwächen vom Magier finde ich auch total sinnlos. Habe noch nie einen Spieler damit gesehn und sie auch noch nie selbst benutzt geschweige den sie richtig verstanden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ambrador (7. Juli 2009)

Öhm .. nur weil *ich* oder *ihr* eine Fähigkeit nicht nutzt, ist sie doch nicht sinnlos  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Die ganzen Gedanken- und Fernsichten sind Klasse fürs BG. Der ablenke Schuss von Jäger darf durchaus mal genutzt werden, wenn der Mob mal wieder am Priester rumnagt. Das Auge des Hexers ist super im BG, ebenso das Auge des Wildtiers des Jägers ... mal schauen, ob da ein paar Hordler an der Fahne rumlungern ... Dass *ihr* BGs anders spielt ... ist schon klar. Magie verstärken kann zB bei Flickwerk auf die Tanks sinnvoll genutzt werden. 

Das Problem ist zZ leider, dass es keine Stellen gibt, an denen man diese Fähigkeiten benutzen *muss*: Tank ran, und umnuken ... ok, wenn das geht, werde ich mein Tierchen nicht zum Erkunden vorschicken. So gesehen sind aber auch so gut wie alle CC-Fähgikeiten im PVE "sinnlos". 

Die einzig potentiell sinnlose Fähigkeit ist meiner Meinung nach die Schatzsuche der Zwerge. Es gibt nämlich nur genau *eine* Schatztruhe in WotLK und um die zu finden bedarf es nun wirklich keiner Rassenfähigkeit. Das könnte man ja auch mal bei buffed verraten.


----------



## Ultimo01 (7. Juli 2009)

Schatzsuche bei Zwergen, bringt 0 mehr in Nordend, vorher hmm ok vor scherbenwelt kann man es benutzen findet allerdings fast nix.
Ich wär dafür einen bonus von +1% auf lootgold zu geben oder so

~Fun~ Spotten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (7. Juli 2009)

Zhiala schrieb:


> Dieser bescheuerte Wirbelwind beim Krieger (bin seit lvl 10 eh deff^^)


Oo lol ich nehme an das war lustig gemeint ansonsten

shame on you 

nur weil man selber nen skill nicht braucht ist er nicht sinnlos ich beschwer mich als fury auch nicht über schildwall


----------



## Gilindriana (7. Juli 2009)

Auge des Kilrog von meinem Hexenmeister und ein Teil von "Fluch der Sprache". Das der Gegner dann nur Dämonisch spricht. Zwar ganz lustig
aber hat bei mops wenig sinn xD


----------



## Brandin (7. Juli 2009)

smorXel schrieb:


> Magie stärken und Magie schwächen vom Magier finde ich auch total sinnlos. Habe noch nie einen Spieler damit gesehn und sie auch noch nie selbst benutzt geschweige den sie richtig verstanden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Seh ich nicht so

Bei Gruul z.b. der nur Meleeattacken macht haben alle im Raid damals Magie stärken erhalten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Caveman1979 (7. Juli 2009)

Finde zum ruf farmen höllenfeuer sehr witzig!

Rein in die mob gruppen und gib ihm(ja etwas aufpassen must schon) aber da du sowieso die aggro hast nutze es!


----------



## Ultimo01 (7. Juli 2009)

Kief schrieb:


> Abfangen von Krieger -_-



Jup, benutz ich auch sogut wie nie im raid/innis, nur wenn ich mal beim laufen hinter einem bin, dann renn ich auf den zu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (7. Juli 2009)

smorXel schrieb:


> Magie stärken und Magie schwächen vom Magier finde ich auch total sinnlos. Habe noch nie einen Spieler damit gesehn und sie auch noch nie selbst benutzt geschweige den sie richtig verstanden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ist schon nicht übel wenn der Tank ein einem Boss steht der nur Physischen schaden macht.
Dann haut die Heilung mehr rein


----------



## Ageloit (7. Juli 2009)

Fluch der Verdammnis von Hexenmeister... bringt mir gar nix


----------



## _delarus_ (7. Juli 2009)

Ageloit schrieb:


> Fluch der Verdammnis von Hexenmeister... bringt mir gar nix



... fast identische DPS wie Fluch der Pein über diese eine Minute...


----------



## Shaddarim (7. Juli 2009)

InTheEnd schrieb:


> Die Fähigkeit des Druiden "Wildtiere Besänftigen" (oder so ähnlich), sennkt die Aggrorange von Wildtieren -.-





Achja du bist auch einer von der ganz alten Schule ne?

Ich wette du hast noch nie nen Zul´Aman 4 Kisten Run gemacht oder?

Da war es nämlich eine der *allerwichtigsten* Skills die man gebraucht hat, wenn man nicht gerade T6 eq war.


mfG


----------



## Ultimo01 (7. Juli 2009)

Shaddarim schrieb:


> Achja du bist auch einer von der ganz alten Schule ne?
> 
> Ich wette du hast noch nie nen Zul´Aman 4 Kisten Run gemacht oder?
> 
> ...




nicht jeder* muss *dort gewesen sein xD


----------



## Buerzel (7. Juli 2009)

Totem des Wachens , wurde schon genannt is aber wirklich ziemlich sinnfrei ... ausser man defft im Arathi etwas alleine... ^^ dann kann man sich schön umgucken


----------



## Nahan (7. Juli 2009)

smorXel schrieb:


> Magie stärken und Magie schwächen vom Magier finde ich auch total sinnlos. Habe noch nie einen Spieler damit gesehn und sie auch noch nie selbst benutzt geschweige den sie richtig verstanden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Dann hoffe ich für dich, dass du keinen Magier spielst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 - auch wenn du alleine unterwegs bist, ist Magie schwächen ein sehr sinnvoller Buff, vor allem, wenns an Gegner mit Zauberfähigkeiten geht. 

Des Weiteren: Sobald es IRGENDEINE Situation gibt, in der ein Zauber eingesetzt werden kann, ist er nicht mehr unsinnig.


----------



## Ramek (7. Juli 2009)

smorXel schrieb:


> Magie stärken und Magie schwächen vom Magier finde ich auch total sinnlos. Habe noch nie einen Spieler damit gesehn und sie auch noch nie selbst benutzt geschweige den sie richtig verstanden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Jop wollt ich auch grad schreiben. Find die beiden Zauber (oder Buffs) auch ziemlich sinnlos. Magie schwächen hab ich in 2 Jahren ein mal gebraucht und das war als ich mit nem schurken 2vs2 gemacht hab. da hab ichs ihm einfach mal raufgetan^^
Und Magie Stärken hab ich sogar schon 3 oda 4 mal in Naxx gebraucht xP, bei den Reservisten oder wie die heissen. Denen kann man es raufhauen. Is aber trotzdem sowas von unsinnig.


----------



## landogarner (7. Juli 2009)

Weiß garnicht was ihr gegen die Fernsicht vom Huter habt, ich nutz die regelmäßig in Bgs und auch beim leveln meines Hunters aufm PvP server ist der skill gold wert.

Nutzloseste Fertigkeit wäre für mich auch Schatzsuche, nicht nur, weil es in den höheren Bereichen kaum noch Truhen gibt sondern auch, weil man häufig ja eh was anderes suchen muss (KK/B

Ganz oben rangiert aber immernoch die Gabe der Naaru vor dem letzten Patch, man stellt sich hin um nen Hot zu casten der, wie viel?, 1.500 Heilung über 15 Sek bringt xD


----------



## jolk (7. Juli 2009)

Gilindriana schrieb:


> *ein Teil* von "Fluch der Sprache". Das der Gegner dann nur Dämonisch spricht. Zwar ganz lustig
> aber hat bei mops wenig sinn xD



dafür ist der andere teil ja nützlich (erhöhte zauberzeit)

und zu schatzsucher, ist es nicht mehr so, dass man damit questitems sieht? (lange keinen zwerg mehr gespielt, aber in bc konnte man das)


----------



## eyykeass (7. Juli 2009)

Ultimo01 schrieb:


> bringt 0
> begründung wär toll...


Begrüdung=wäre toll
bitte sehr die Frau


----------



## Shaddarim (7. Juli 2009)

@Ultimo01

Wir hatten damals Kara gear und wollten in Hyal vorankommen.

Da war ZA 4 Kisten die beste Möglichkeit an gutes Gear zu kommen denn TK und SSC haben einfach zu lange gedauert und in TK gabs zu wenig Bosse als dass man da effektiv Equipment farmen konnte.


----------



## noizycat (7. Juli 2009)

Vergiften, benutz ich als Kampfschurke nie ... aber evl. specce ich ja mal wieder um ... ^^


PS: Magie verstärken ist wie gesagt bei Meleegegnern wegen dem +Heal keineswegs sinnlos. Und ist man solo unterwegs, bringt das Schwächen was, wenn man dadurch weniger Schaden von Castern frisst. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ultimo01 (7. Juli 2009)

jolk schrieb:


> und zu schatzsucher, ist es nicht mehr so, dass man damit questitems sieht? (lange keinen zwerg mehr gespielt, aber in bc konnte man das)



noep
hätt aber eh nix gebracht da mit 3.2  eine art "blizzard Questhelper" eingeführt wird...


----------



## Ultimo01 (7. Juli 2009)

es gibt doch auch als hexer son anti nahkampf fluch (hab hexer lvl 12) ich benutz den eig nie [bin ja noch low mit hexer] aber brauch man den überhaupt?
wär mir irgendwie zu doof immer die meeles anzufixieren & dann zu doten...


----------



## C0deX (7. Juli 2009)

Magie verstärken vom Magier wurde glaub seit Gruul nie wieder gebraucht, außer die Leute die immer noch denken das es die eigene Magie erhöht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lari (7. Juli 2009)

C0deX schrieb:


> Magie verstärken vom Magier wurde glaub seit Gruul nie wieder gebraucht, außer die Leute die immer noch denken das es die eigene Magie erhöht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Vezax *hust*


----------



## C0deX (7. Juli 2009)

Lari schrieb:


> Vezax *hust*




Wüsste ich nicht das man das dort nimmt, haben ihn bisher ohne gelegt, schlagen dann die Schattengeschosse nicht stärker ein oder das stehen in der Saronitbrühe?


----------



## Möp der Möpper (7. Juli 2009)

totem des wachens vom schamanen
augen des wildtieres   gerade unsichtbare katze) vom hunter
auge von Kilrog vomhxer waren früher sehr nützliche arena zauber 
VOr wotlk da man zB die gegner noch nicht im target hatte war es gut mit der katze hinzuschleichen und dann den gegner anzuvisieren der um die ecke steht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jolk (7. Juli 2009)

Ich finde eigentlich gar keine Fähigkeit unsinnig... okay bei totem des wachens oder so ist diese schon fragwürdig, aber ich denke es gibt situationen, wo selbst diese fähigkeit hilfreich ist


----------



## Lari (7. Juli 2009)

Der Tank kriegt das. Die eingehende Heilung ist höher, da Vezax aber nur physischen Schaden macht ist der eingehende Schaden der gleiche. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mab773 (7. Juli 2009)

Buffer_Overrun schrieb:


> ... und Drachkin. Ich denke bei denen hat man das früher öfters verwendet, als bei Wildtieren.


was heisst früher? ich meine, dass es erst dazu gepatcht wurde, das mit den drachkins
und zum thema höllenfeuer, nicht sinnlos (der selbstmord), so kann man repkosten sparen^^


----------



## C0deX (7. Juli 2009)

Lari schrieb:


> Der Tank kriegt das. Die eingehende Heilung ist höher, da Vezax aber nur physischen Schaden macht ist der eingehende Schaden der gleiche.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Naja wenn die Healer es so schon gebacken bekommen ohne noch großartig zu reggen ist das glaube ich unnötig selbst im Hardmode.


----------



## the Huntress (7. Juli 2009)

Scheint so als hat der Schamane die meisten unsinnigsten Fähigkeiten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Feindflieger (7. Juli 2009)

Weitsicht ist wirklich sinnlos geworden, aber früher konnte man damit fast überall hinschaun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und ich als Warri benutze Abfangen auch nie^^


----------



## jolk (7. Juli 2009)

Feindflieger schrieb:


> Und ich als Warri benutze Abfangen auch nie^^



schonmal als ms oder fury pvp gemacht? ohne abfangen würde ich da gar nichts reißen...


----------



## bullybaer (7. Juli 2009)

Mr.Mojo schrieb:


> Vom Priester Gedankensicht is auch sinnlos.
> 
> Ist allerdings witzig wenn grad im Raid irgendein Boss erklärt wird, den man kennt, und man dann zu dem über-über-übernächsten Boss schauen kann
> 
> ...




Gedankensicht ist überaus nützlich im BG u.a. z.B. gegen unsichtbare Einheiten. Ein gegnerischer Schurke, der das draufhat kotzt und ich kann damit andere Mitspieler rechtzeitig vor ihm warnen oder die Situation ausspähen

Ein sehr sehr nützlicher Spell, genauso wie auch z.B. Gedankenbesänftigung oder Mindcontrol 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ultimo01 (7. Juli 2009)

jolk schrieb:


> schonmal als ms oder fury pvp gemacht? ohne abfangen würde ich da gar nichts reißen...



ich glaube er meint einschreiben aber kp

also abfangen benutz ich auchals deff, wenn ma sturmangriff cd hatt


----------



## Natsumee (7. Juli 2009)

jolk schrieb:


> schonmal als ms oder fury pvp gemacht? ohne abfangen würde ich da gar nichts reißen...



stimmt ohne Abfangen ist man nix wert auserdemm gibts schöne makros wo man schön ohne probleme switchen und abfangen kann


----------



## Maladin (7. Juli 2009)

Spam entfernt

Ich bitte euch, nicht auf Provokationen oder Beleidigungen einzugehen oder sie gar zu erwidern (@ Feindflug). Bleibt sachlich und haltet euch an das Thema. Für Meldungen sind wir Moderatoren immer dankbar. 

_Danke_

/wink maladin


----------



## Gurkyy (7. Juli 2009)

ich finde irgendwie ist jede fähigkeit nützlich und wird irgendwann mal gebraucht. das auge von kilrogg wurde damals zum beispiel in ssc gebraucht um den boss (hab vergessen wie der heisst^^) am ende vom gang zu pullen und so einiges an trash zu sparen. irgendwann braucht man alles mal....die frage ist nut wie häufig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG Gurky


----------



## Senseless6666 (7. Juli 2009)

PewPew_oO schrieb:


> Eindeutig das Totem des Wachen vom Schamanen =)
> 
> In die Ferne sehen ist das eine, das andere, irgendwo stehen zu bleiben, kurz weg zu rennen und ein Totem hinterlassen... Quatsch



hm ich stell das unten in den eingang in der feste also dem durchgang wo man ganz hochkommt (achso ich rede übrigens von warsong^^) und wenn ich oben mit flagge stehe hab ich dort meine sicht, das totem sieht übrigens alle getarnten (früher wars so, hab ewig netrmehr schami gespielt) und dann wenn wer kam konnt ich runterspringen und wieder rumlaufen.. der andere steht oben, sieht niemand, springt runter und ich renne wieder nach oben, und hab meine ruhe (die meisten haben das totem total ignoriert oda ka gehabt was das bringt.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## yokotay (7. Juli 2009)

Ork-Fähigkeit +5 Waffenschaden auf Aexte ist für Verstaerkerschamanen voll sinnlos da es seit WOTLK keine anständige Axt(mit richtigem Tempo) gibt. Ich glaub es war mal im Gespräch das der Waffenschaden auch auf Streitkolben und Faustwaffen geht aber k.A. ob es realisiert ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Feindflieger (7. Juli 2009)

jolk schrieb:


> schonmal als ms oder fury pvp gemacht? ohne abfangen würde ich da gar nichts reißen...



Bin Ms, aber mach selten Pvp und da arbeite ich mit Charge u so^^


Jo mach ich @ maladin


----------



## Rolandos (7. Juli 2009)

@TE

Solltest lieber fragen welche Fähigkeiten sinnvoll sind, das ist einfacher zu beantworten den 95% der Fähigkeiten sind sinnfrei. Besonders bei der heutigen Spielweise, draufkloppen, heilen, draufkloppen.


----------



## saganakist (7. Juli 2009)

Zhiala schrieb:


> Dieser bescheuerte Wirbelwind beim Krieger (bin seit lvl 10 eh deff^^)






Kief schrieb:


> Abfangen von Krieger -_-




LoL und LoL, Wirbelwind ist der Hauptangriff eines Furies, einige nutzen es sogar noch in der Execute Phase, und ziehen es Hinrichten vor!

Abfangen ist der einzige Charge, den ein Fury hat ohne die Haltung zu wechseln. Darüber hinweg ist es recht nützlich, da Sturmangriff einen längeren cd hat, abfangen und Sturmangriff abzuwechseln wenn's mal hektisch wird. Beim Iron Council hat der krieger mit Abfangen als Tank 5 verschiedene Wege den Sturmrufer Brundir zu unterbrechen. (Falls nicht jedem alle 5 einfallen: Schockwelle, Erschütternder Schlag, Schildhieb, Sturmangriff, Abfangen)


----------



## LordofDemons (7. Juli 2009)

saganakist schrieb:


> LoL und LoL, Wirbelwind ist der Hauptangriff eines Furies, einige nutzen es sogar noch in der Execute Phase, und ziehen es Hinrichten vor!
> 
> Abfangen ist der einzige Charge, den ein Fury hat ohne die Haltung zu wechseln. Darüber hinweg ist es recht nützlich, da Sturmangriff einen längeren cd hat, abfangen und Sturmangriff abzuwechseln wenn's mal hektisch wird. Beim Iron Council hat der krieger mit Abfangen als Tank 5 verschiedene Wege den Sturmrufer Brundir zu unterbrechen. (Falls nicht jedem alle 5 einfallen: Schockwelle, Erschütternder Schlag, Schildhieb, Sturmangriff, Abfangen)


meine rede

WW und Abfangen sind schon verdammt wichtig


----------



## Thunderwave (7. Juli 2009)

Traurig zu sehen, wieviele Newbies scheinbar hier sind und die alten Inis/Raids nie kennengelernt haben. Da ging´s nicht nur reinstürmen, AE -> Nächste Gruppe.

Damals gab´s auch Gegenden, wo man mit Auge /Fernsicht etc. Erkunden und gut markieren konnte.
Auch die anderen Fähigkeiten hatten früher den einen oder anderen Nutzen.


----------



## Gammeliger (7. Juli 2009)

Gibt noch mehr sinnvolle Einsatzmöglichkeiten für abfangen beim warry
Zb nachdem ein Todesritter dem die Bosserklärung zu lange gedauert hat "versehentlich" seinen Ghul auf Razouvius geschickt hat.
Hälfte des Raids war noch afk, alle rennen fix weg
Ein Schurke schmeißt sprinten an, is also folglich schneller als ich
ich nehm Blutrausch+Abfangen und komm so schneller zur rettenden Treppe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ABER WER SICHERUNG SKILLT HAT IM DEFFWARRY DEFINITIV DIE FALSCHE KLASSE GEWÄHLT


----------



## Patikura (7. Juli 2009)

Paladin: Hand der Aufopferung 
           Hand der Erlösung 

brauche ich mit der zeitigen spielweise kaum mehr ..
außer teils in pvp evtl aber da auch nur aufopferung ...


Magier: Verwandlung 

in den derzeitigen inis CC sinnlos also nur pvp zu gebrauchen ...

das waren meine beiden klassen die ich zocke


----------



## Gnorfal (7. Juli 2009)

> Traurig zu sehen, wieviele Newbies scheinbar hier sind und die alten Inis/Raids nie kennengelernt haben. Da ging´s nicht nur reinstürmen, AE -> Nächste Gruppe.
> 
> Damals gab´s auch Gegenden, wo man mit Auge /Fernsicht etc. Erkunden und gut markieren konnte.
> Auch die anderen Fähigkeiten hatten früher den einen oder anderen Nutzen.


100% full ack
Erinnert ich auch irgendwie an diesen komischen Typen, der mich mal zu nem Duell forderte und nachdem er verlor fragte:"Lol du hast ja Heiltrank und Verband genutzt..."

Mein Antwort:"Im Duell gibts keine Regeln,Du gewinnst oder verlierst. Ich nutze alles, was mir geboten wird aus."
Im nächsten Duell schmiss ich ihm mehr aus Spass denn aus Sinn die Barovs an die Backe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (7. Juli 2009)

Gammeliger schrieb:


> Gibt noch mehr sinnvolle Einsatzmöglichkeiten für abfangen beim warry
> Zb nachdem ein Todesritter dem die Bosserklärung zu lange gedauert hat "versehentlich" seinen Ghul auf Razouvius geschickt hat.
> Hälfte des Raids war noch afk, alle rennen fix weg
> Ein Schurke schmeißt sprinten an, is also folglich schneller als ich
> ...


hä wie kannst du bitte schurken anstürmen im raid?


----------



## Kirimaus (7. Juli 2009)

Thunderwave schrieb:


> Traurig zu sehen, wieviele Newbies scheinbar hier sind und die alten Inis/Raids nie kennengelernt haben. Da ging´s nicht nur reinstürmen, AE -> Nächste Gruppe.
> 
> Damals gab´s auch Gegenden, wo man mit Auge /Fernsicht etc. Erkunden und gut markieren konnte.
> Auch die anderen Fähigkeiten hatten früher den einen oder anderen Nutzen.



das Unetrschreib ich,

"Oh schau mal da, eine Haufen Mobs, schauen wie riesige Hunde aus...
und Steinberge und noch irgnd was aus Stein, na los rein und bomben
CHHHAARRGGEE to wipe!"

hach ich fänds so schön wenn Blizz mal eine Inni auf der Schwere der
alten macht, wo 95% aller Pros erst mal 5x an den ersten 3 Mobs Wipen
wo ein Schaff das ganze viel leichter machen würde...

Und Gedankensicht beim Priester ist super, oder habt ihr schon mal als
Heiler Gelevelt? Da geht das net "oh ein Haus, hm ob der Mob dadrin ist?
Egal ich renn da jetzt rein und klopp mich 10min lang mit den Mobs einfach
nur soo"


----------



## Esda (7. Juli 2009)

yokotay schrieb:


> Ork-Fähigkeit +5 Waffenschaden auf Aexte ist für Verstaerkerschamanen voll sinnlos da es seit WOTLK keine anständige Axt(mit richtigem Tempo) gibt. Ich glaub es war mal im Gespräch das der Waffenschaden auch auf Streitkolben und Faustwaffen geht aber k.A. ob es realisiert ist.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



da hast du vollkommen recht, ich hab damals meinen Schamie als Ork erstellt um das auszunutzen und nu bringts nischt mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sinnfrei find ich beim Priester 'Geringes Heilen' und später 'Heilen', das eine hab ich nichtmal am Anfang und das andere später kaum benutzt. Aber kA ob das vor dem Downranking-Nerv sinnvoll war...


----------



## Kirimaus (7. Juli 2009)

Esda schrieb:


> Sinnfrei find ich beim Priester 'Geringes Heilen' und später 'Heilen', das eine hab ich nichtmal am Anfang und das andere später kaum benutzt. Aber kA ob das vor dem Downranking-Nerv sinnvoll war...




zu Classic Zeiten ja, mit etwas Zaubermacht konntest du so sehr Manasparent ausreichend Heilen.


----------



## Liberiana (7. Juli 2009)

Einschreiten vom Krieger  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xXVolcomXx (7. Juli 2009)

Naja ich find persönlich viele der Schamanen Totems Sinnlos 
und habe imma nur die bestimmten benutzt


----------



## Lukenwabs (7. Juli 2009)

xXVolcomXx schrieb:


> Naja ich find persönlich viele der Schamanen Totems Sinnlos
> und habe imma nur die bestimmten benutzt


ich hab nie verstanden wieso schami ne fähigkeit zum krankheit und gistaufheben und n totem für beides hat...
als ob die spelleiste nicht schon mit genug totems vollgestopft wär


----------



## Crudelus (7. Juli 2009)

wenn ich so überlege hat warri ja eig gar keine (vollkommen)sinnlose fähigkeit, gibt nur sinnlose talente im skillbaum^^
naja ok, rüstung zerreisen benutzt denk ich keine sau, außer man benutzt es vlt mit glyphe wo es 2 mobs abbekommen, finde aber verwüsten immer noch besser

einschreiten is eig auch net schlecht, 1. ist es einer der neuen t9 setboni und man kann es klasse verwenden um die 6k dps wls besser zu überaggroen

und hm naja sicherung scheint im pve wirklich sinnlos zu sein(ich lass mich gerne eines besseren belehren),
aber als pvp tank denke ich wäre es gut zu gebrauchen, grad um z.b. flaggenträger in ws zu schützen


----------



## Männchen (7. Juli 2009)

Ageloit schrieb:


> Fluch der Verdammnis von Hexenmeister... bringt mir gar nix



In Karazhan beim Kurator supernützlich, wenn Du ein gutes Timing hattest. 
Generell bei Bossen die eine Phase haben, in der sie anfälliger sind.


----------



## Freakypriest (7. Juli 2009)

Priester: Gedankensicht

Ansich ganz coll aber noch nie sinnvoll gebrauchen können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Fluch der Verdammnis ist der Fluch überhaupt für Destro WL's die kein coe setzen müssen....


----------



## Belphega (7. Juli 2009)

Lukenwabs schrieb:


> ich hab nie verstanden wieso schami ne fähigkeit zum krankheit und gistaufheben und n totem für beides hat...
> als ob die spelleiste nicht schon mit genug totems vollgestopft wär



Das ist ganz einfach.
Schamanen im Reallife sind ja ja auch Wald-Doktoren die Krankheiten und Gifte heilen.
Ergo - is der Schamane DIE Klasse für das Ding.

Wenn ich mein Krankheitstotem Stelle, decurse ich damit ein anderes Wassertotem von mir. Mein Manaregtotem, meine Resistenztotem oder sonst etwas. Aus dem Grund hab ich auch noch nen Zauber dafür - dass ich bei Bosse, welche nur einmalig vergiften - einfach normal decursen kann, ohne lang mein teures und mein-anderes-Totem-decursendes Antigifttotem zu stellen.


----------



## Seryma (7. Juli 2009)

AmigaLink schrieb:


> Fernsicht und "Totem des Wachens" des Schamanen!



Man kann beides sinnvoll einsetzen:

Totem des Wachens aufstellen an einer Wand, um Gegner um Ecken kommen zu sehen!

Fernsicht benutze ich im Arathibecken oft, um zu sehen, wo ich helfen kann oder wo etwas eingenommen wird!


----------



## tp_ (7. Juli 2009)

Patikura schrieb:


> Magier: Verwandlung
> 
> in den derzeitigen inis CC sinnlos also nur pvp zu gebrauchen ...



Also ich kenne da so 2-3 Stellen in Ulduar die ich ohne CC nicht machen möchte, viel schlimmer finde ich - dass die Fähigkeit fast keiner mehr kann.


----------



## Abrox (7. Juli 2009)

Crudelus schrieb:


> naja ok, rüstung zerreisen benutzt denk ich keine sau, außer man benutzt es vlt mit glyphe wo es 2 mobs abbekommen, finde aber verwüsten immer noch besser



Ganz einfache Kiste:

Rüstung Zerreißen ist eine Fähigkeit für die Stufe 12 um den dreh. Verwüsten war das unterste Tier Talent im Schutz Baum zun BC Zeiten. Da kam ich also nur ran wenn ich ganz unten bin. ca mit Stufe 50.

Rüstung zerreißen war da um Aggro aufzubauen. Demnach hat es jeder Krieger im Vanilla benutzt.

Die Glyphe "Rüstung Zerreißen" gilt auch für Verwüsten. Da der Effekt den die Fähigkeit Rüstung zerreißen und Verwüsten machet wie heisst? Richtig! Rüstung zerreißen.

Das macht Rüstung zerreißen zur ersten Stufe von Verwüsten, aber ist für jeden anwendbar. Wenn du jetzt als MS in einer Gruppe ohne Kriegertank und ohne Schurke bist, hast du ein Problem:

Wie komm ich an meine höhere Arm.Pen.? Richtig du haust Zwischendurch Rüstung zerreißen drauf und machst so mehr Schaden.

Das ist zwar Ansichtssache aber eines ist Rüstung zerreißen nicht: Sinnlos


----------



## cazimir (7. Juli 2009)

Magier: Magie Stärken/Schwächen finde ich auch recht sinnlos. Es gibt zwar Situationen, in denen es einen geringfügigen Vorteil bringt, aber der ist so verschwindend gering, dass man es so gut wie vergessen kann. Ausserdem sind 10Min Buffdauer viel zu wenig.



Patikura schrieb:


> Magier: Verwandlung


Also wir benutzen es in Ulduar. Ich weiß ja nicht wie es bei den anderen ausschaut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zkral (7. Juli 2009)

Im PvE ist meiner Meinung nach der Brunnen vom Holypriest völlig panne. Ich stell doch als Heiler z.B. in VioFeste nicht nen Brunnen hin und sag "Da steht Heilung, wer sie braucht." Vielleicht in der Arena zu gebrauchen, aber davon versteh ich nix 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## Drazmodaan (7. Juli 2009)

Foobär schrieb:


> und sterben.
> 
> Wenn man als casual noob, ohne Questhelper und nicht dauernd super equiped unterwegs ist, will man evtl nicht in jedes Gebäude nur um einen Typ zu killen. Da kann man so auch schnell reinschaunen. Brauche ich nicht oft, aber ist  ganz lustig. Dafür nutze ich quasi nie "Höllenfeuer".




okay über höllenfeuer kann man echt streiten, aber was wirklich spass macht ist: Dämoform, Feueraura, in die Mobtruppen der Inis rein (skelette vor dem prinz in Mana zb) und BUUURN. Siehst einfach klasse aus, macht  mortz dmg und bringt vorallem Spass 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Man sollte vorher nur schnell dem heiler bescheid geben. 
Aber das Auge von kilrog hab ich bisher auch nie wirklich ernsthaft verwendet. Wozu man es brauchen kann. Lowies der eigenen Fraktion zu verfolgen, also spieler die das Auge noch nicht kennen, merkt man recht schnell wen das irritiert und wen nich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber das ist eher selbstbeschäftigungstherapie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pusillin (7. Juli 2009)

zkral schrieb:


> Im PvE ist meiner Meinung nach der Brunnen vom Holypriest völlig panne. Ich stell doch als Heiler z.B. in VioFeste nicht nen Brunnen hin und sag "Da steht Heilung, wer sie braucht." Vielleicht in der Arena zu gebrauchen, aber davon versteh ich nix
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ich muss zugeben, ich neutze ihn selten, aber er ist doch recht hilfreich wenn der tank übels schaden frist und der
boss ae macht, oder schaden auf einzelne spieler (nicht tanks), kannst du den brunnen stellen und die dds können sich selber nen starken hot holen, wofür sie oft nichtmal laufen müssen.


----------



## -~-Ayda-~- (7. Juli 2009)

Gedankensicht vom Priester.
Adlerauge / Fernsicht  hab das noch nie wirklich gebraucht .
mag lustig sein bringt aber nichts ^^


----------



## Esda (7. Juli 2009)

zkral schrieb:


> Im PvE ist meiner Meinung nach der Brunnen vom Holypriest völlig panne. Ich stell doch als Heiler z.B. in VioFeste nicht nen Brunnen hin und sag "Da steht Heilung, wer sie braucht." Vielleicht in der Arena zu gebrauchen, aber davon versteh ich nix
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich hab mich immer gefragt, ob der Brunnen bei Vezax was bringt. In der Art: vor dem Kampf stellen, Mana reggen, Kampf anfangen. Oder despanwt der oder macht sonst was unerwartetes? Ansonsten find ich den auch sinnfrei.


----------



## YasoNRX (7. Juli 2009)

2 Volksfähigkeiten beim Nachtelfen einer 2% weniger trefferchance das natur zauber treffen, gegen dudus im bg gut ^^
Und schneller als Geist als andere Völker


----------



## Apophi$ (7. Juli 2009)

@TE ich kann nachvollziehen was du meinst gar keine Frage,aber wir haben dein Auge zu 60ger Zeiten damals genutzt um den Trash vor Osirian einzeln Pullen zu können das war toll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

,denn das Auge kam meistens im Gegensatz zu unseren Gildis nur mit einem Mob wieder *fg*


----------



## OMGlooool (7. Juli 2009)

Also das Auge von Kilrogg ist nicht so nutzlos.

Es gibt da nämlich einen kleinen Exploit: Man kann einige Bosse despawnen lassen.

Man muss zum Beispiel mit dem Auge direkt zu Razuvious hin und ein bisschen um ihn rum schweben. Dann greift er das Auge an und despawnt danach.

Dann rennt man durch (keine Tür dahinter) und kann direkt zu Gothik 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## StrangeFabs (7. Juli 2009)

OMGlooool schrieb:


> Also das Auge von Kilrogg ist nicht so nutzlos.
> 
> Es gibt da nämlich einen kleinen Exploit: Man kann einige Bosse despawnen lassen.
> 
> ...


bugusing. wie wärs mit reporten? herrje..


----------



## Bellthane (7. Juli 2009)

Ich finde, dass das Auge zwar sinnlos ist, aber es trotzdem eine nette Spielerei ist, da ja eig. jede Klasse Zauber hat, die nicht so oft verwendet werden. Vor allem mit der Glyphe die es schneller macht und die schweben ermöglicht, habe ich schon das eine oder andere erkunden können, wo mein Hexer nicht hinkann.


----------



## Powerflower (7. Juli 2009)

Snnlose fähigkeiten? gibt es sowas überhaupt... ich meine JAA ok es bringt nichts vom spielerischem nutzen zu sehen was in 100 metern entfernung so passiert... aber mal eine sache es gibt doch immerhin die möglichkeit mir so einer "nutzlosen" fähigkeit viele sachen anzustellen. ein beispiel wäre es im arathi immer wieder von vorteil zu wissen ob sich ein angriff auf basis xy lohnt oder nicht. auserdem kann man damit tolle screenshots machen... und was die schatzsuche betriift die ist nützlich besonders in niedrigeren stufen oder wenn man einfach nichts anderes hat


----------



## the Huntress (7. Juli 2009)

Liberiana schrieb:


> Einschreiten vom Krieger
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ist doch super wenn ein Heiler/Range DD angegriffen wird und der normale Charge CD hat...


----------



## Nighttauren_Dun (7. Juli 2009)

tp_ schrieb:


> Also ich kenne da so 2-3 Stellen in Ulduar die ich ohne CC nicht machen möchte, viel schlimmer finde ich - dass die Fähigkeit fast keiner mehr kann.




Wenn man in den zerschmetterten Gang kommt ? Da werden unsere Mages auch zum Sheepen verdonnert. Und dann nochmal vorm General die ganzen Caster


Ja das iss schon krass das CC heute kaum noch Beachtung findet .. Ich stell mir mal grad en TDM Hero run vor ohne CC ..


----------



## Kautzi (7. Juli 2009)

InTheEnd schrieb:


> Die Fähigkeit des Druiden "Wildtiere Besänftigen" (oder so ähnlich), sennkt die Aggrorange von Wildtieren -.-




Hat man in ZA benutzt für den TimeRun!


----------



## Snake202 (7. Juli 2009)

Hm, sinnlose Skills  ...

Krieger: fällt mir keiner ein xD
Pala: siehe Krieger
DK: kenn ich mich net aus, also keine Antwort ^^
Schamane: ein paar Totems, die man vielleicht im ganzen Schamanen-Dasein 1-2x verwendet
Druide: Ducken, Teleport: Mondlichtung (braucht man den überhaupt abgesehn für die ersten Druidenquests oder natürlich fürs Mondfest? ^^), Tier besänftigen (hab ich jedenfalls noch nie gebraucht xD)
Schurke: (rauseditiert, siehe unten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
Jäger: Die Nahkampfskills außer Zurechtstutzen oder wie der heißt ^^ die ersten paar lvl vielleicht brauchbar, danach sollte man immer auf Distanz bleiben >.>
Hexer: Hm ... mir fällt der Name net ein ... da wurde glaub so ne Höllenbestie beschworen oder so. Erst fällt ne Art Meteor vom Himmel und aus dem Krater kommt dann ne Höllenbestie? ^^ Hab den Skill auch noch nie gebraucht xD
Priester: Naja... Gedankensicht ist im PvP manchmal nicht schlecht. Weiß net ob man damit net sogar feindliche Schurken leichter entdecken kann? Ansonsten Humanoide besänftigen.
Mage: siehe Pala


----------



## Sundarkness (7. Juli 2009)

Auf jeden Fall: Ducken vom Jägerpet! 

Gut vllt später beim raiden aber sonst totaler mist^^


----------



## Mo3 (7. Juli 2009)

Snake202 schrieb:


> Hm, sinnlose Skills  ...
> 
> [...]
> Schurke: Ducken (falls des auch so heißt)
> [...]



Ich glaube du meinst "Finte".
Das ist später mit 80 gar nicht mehr sinnlos schaus dir an: http://wowdata.buffed.de/class/blog/4/447 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
MFG Mo3


----------



## Snake202 (7. Juli 2009)

Mo3 schrieb:


> Ich glaube du meinst "Finte".
> Das ist später mit 80 gar nicht mehr sinnlos



Ah okay, das hab ich noch nicht gewusst ^^
Ok, dann doch nicht sinnlos xD


----------



## Mesiahs (7. Juli 2009)

Für mich als Pala gibt es 2 Spells die in Bc Zeiten unglaublich wichtig waren,seit Wotlk aber an Bedeutung verloren haben:
1. Siegel d. Befehls
Ein skillbares Siegel,dass schwächer ist als ein Siegel das es beim Pala Lehrer zu erwerben gibt. Nichtmal im PvP macht dieses Siegel Sinn...

2. Hand der Erlösung
Damals ein brauchbarer Buff der die Aggro um ganze 30% sank.Vorallem als Vergelter,vor dem passivem Aggro reduce, ein must have!
Nun dauert es nette 10 sek und ist jetzt so brauchbar wie Fußpilz...


----------



## Syvius (7. Juli 2009)

Snake202 schrieb:


> Ah okay, das hab ich noch nicht gewusst ^^
> Ok, dann doch nicht sinnlos xD



Finte ist garnicht so schlecht benutze es sogar beim XT wenn der sein Erdbeben macht, damit die Heiler nicht so unglaublich viel zu tun haben.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wayne o_O (7. Juli 2009)

also das erwähnte totem des wachens is gar nich soo sinnlos, naja ich habs einmal gebraucht x)

als ich den steinriesen im arathi hochland gesucht hab (damals ohne questhelper) einfach rumgerannt und immer aufs totem geswitcht

fernsicht is auch nich soo unnützlich, wenn man in bgs so schön den überblick behält und incs ansagen kann...oder einfach wenn man in TW hinten ne werkstatt
einnimmt, schön vorne gucken ob was über die brücke zurück kommt zum deffen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG WayneOo


----------



## Scrätcher (7. Juli 2009)

Wayne schrieb:


> also das erwähnte totem des wachens is gar nich soo sinnlos, naja ich habs einmal gebraucht x)



Versteh garnicht warum das alle so nutzlos finden!

Ich habs gern auf dem BG eingesetzt! Als Ele warste ja öfter mal in der "Opferrolle" wenn dich der Gegner zuerst gesehen hat!

Also konntest du z.b. in der Kriegshymnen beim Flaggen deffen das Totem schön irgendwo hinpflanzen wo du sonst nicht hingesehen hast, in den Gang rein, Ausgang Richtung Friedhof oder oben auf die 2 Etage! 

Genauso wenn man sich mit der Flagge versteckt hat "hm da kommt wer! Es sind zwei Stck und zwar"

Das haut auch keiner um!^^

Oder im Alterac:

Das Totem vor neben die Halle des ersten Hordenbosse pflocken und gleich verstecken gehen!^^ Ah... da kommen sie an die Allis, warten bis alle drin sind und angefangen haben den Boss zu pullen und dann erstmal das Feuerele auspacken und reinschicken! oO

Naja irgendwann ham sie dann gemerkt, dass es ne blöde Idee ist, keine Wachen am Eingang zu postieren! oO


----------



## Fearforfun (7. Juli 2009)

Ageloit schrieb:


> Fluch der Verdammnis von Hexenmeister... bringt mir gar nix



Der war beim Kurator immer ganz witzig wenn man den gut getimet hat, hat er dann für 16k aufwärts gecrittet.


----------



## skap (7. Juli 2009)

smorXel schrieb:


> Magie stärken und Magie schwächen vom Magier finde ich auch total sinnlos. Habe noch nie einen Spieler damit gesehn und sie auch noch nie selbst benutzt geschweige den sie richtig verstanden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Ist im PvP nützlich... Rang 1 buffen und der Gegner muss einen Buff mehr dispellen.


----------



## Snacksize (7. Juli 2009)

Mesiahs schrieb:


> Für mich als Pala gibt es 2 Spells die in Bc Zeiten unglaublich wichtig waren,seit Wotlk aber an Bedeutung verloren haben:
> 1. Siegel d. Befehls
> Ein skillbares Siegel,dass schwächer ist als ein Siegel das es beim Pala Lehrer zu erwerben gibt. Nichtmal im PvP macht dieses Siegel Sinn...
> 
> ...


hmm, das siegel des befehls ist insofern seeeehr sinnvoll, da du dich z.B. bei Gluth in naxx selbst auf den friedhof katapultierst,wenn du gleich das richturteil wirkst und wenn nicht sofort nach dem dezimieren ein heal kommt... mir sind so schon ein paar palas abgenibbelt... für mich als healer eine katastrophe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



zu Hand der Erlösung sag ich nur: war besser, ist jetzt auch noch ganz gut, da 20% aggro doch recht viel sind (über 10 sec alle 1 sec 2%), und man kann noch jeweils sdk/sdm/sdw/refugium buffen

@ topic: der sinnloseste zauber finde ich ganz klar das siegel der gerechtigkeit des paladins... kann mit mal jemand einen richtig guten einsatzzeitpunkt für das sagen?^^

so long


----------



## Whitebull_1992 (7. Juli 2009)

Patikura schrieb:


> Paladin: *Hand der Aufopferung *
> Hand der Erlösung
> 
> brauche ich mit der zeitigen spielweise kaum mehr ..
> ...




ähhh i lol'ed


Hand der Aufopferung
6% des Basismanas	                   30 Meter Reichweite
Spontanzauber	                           2 Min. Abklingzeit

Legt eine Hand auf das Gruppen- oder Schlachtzugsmitglied und überträgt pro Treffer 30% des erlittenen Schadens auf den Zaubernden. Hält 12 Sek. lang an oder bis Schaden in Höhe von 100% Gesundheit des Zaubernden übertragen wurde. Spieler können pro Paladin immer nur von einer Hand berührt werden



Du weist das du den zauber brauchst für:
Sata+3
Iron Council
Algalon
Mimiron

Nagut man kann andere nehmen aber der spell ist alles andere als sinnlos 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ImbaRoXXorPriest (7. Juli 2009)

Geringes Heilen...
Soviel Manakosten wir Blitzheilung, nur das es weniger heilt...


----------



## MarTyr (7. Juli 2009)

So viele sagen hier, das Totem des Wachens war schon immer nutzlos. Dem ist nicht so. Eine Zeit lang zu ClassicWoW noch, war es möglich, damit Fallschaden zu verhindern und zu schweben ;-)
Inzwischen ist dies nicht mehr möglich :-(

BTT: Die in meinen Auge unsinnigste Fähigkeit ist das Auge von Kilrogg

MfG


----------



## Espe89 (7. Juli 2009)

Geringes Heilen ist auch eine Fähigkeit, die nicht mehr benutzt werden sollte. Sofern ich das richtig verstanden habe gab es diese Fähigkeit erst, weil der Priester noch "jung" war und noch nicht in der Lage war richtig zu heilen. Darum geringes heilen.

Und die Fähigkeit Wildtier besänftigen finde ich eigentlich ganz cool. Man ist mit dem Druiden unterwegs und sieht auf einmal eine Blume die man pflücken will aber da steht ein Wildtier vor, welches dich angreifen würde. Also BAM! einfach das Tier besänftigen, Pflanze pflücken und aufmounten. 

Mir persönlich fällt soweit auch nichts mehr großartig ein, was absolut überflüssig wäre...


----------



## Immondys (7. Juli 2009)

Volk: Mensch

Fähigkeit: hier im Forum herumjammern wie schlecht WoW geworden sein soll. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Droyale (7. Juli 2009)

Immondys schrieb:


> Volk: Mensch
> 
> Fähigkeit: hier im Forum herumjammern wie schlecht WoW geworden sein soll.
> 
> ...


der war jetzt nicht wirklich gut...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dexter2000 (7. Juli 2009)

Die Fähigkeiten waren für wow classic sehr cool auge von kilrogg für Mc wegen den pats, fernsicht für alterac des von jäger auch das gehört alles dazu und ich find das cool und die solln auch drin bleiben.


----------

